# Ligonier Connect Online Courses



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 12, 2013)

Ligonier Connect's course library is growing. For $9 month (or pay per course), get unlimited access to all of the courses listed below:

Life and Thought of Jonathan Edwards

Church History I: Ancient Church
Church History II: Medieval Church

Reformation Profiles
Luther and the Reformation
The Trinity in the Early Church
Understanding the Parables

Bible Survey: Law and History
Bible Survey: Prophets, Poetry, and Wisdom
Bible Survey: Gospels
Bible Survey: Acts, Romans, Epistles and Revelation

Moses and the Burning Bush
Principles of Biblical Interpretation
Biblical Theology of Covenants
Doctrine of Scripture
Doctrine of Regeneration
The Holiness of God

Systematic Theology: God and Scripture
Systematic Theology: Man and Christ
Systematic Theology: Holy Spirit and Salvation
Systematic Theology: Church, Sacraments, and End Times

Doctrine of the Holy Spirit
Introduction to Reformed Theology
Doctrine of Election
Doctrine of the End Times
The Doctrines of Grace
The Lord's Supper
Five Solas of Protestantism
Understanding Free Will
The Person and Work of Christ
Knowing the Savior

Apologetics I
Apologetics II

Philosophy I
Philosophy II
Philosophy III

Trusting God's Promises
Economics for Everybody
The Intimate Marriage
Building a Christian Conscience
Doctrine of Assurance
Growing in Sanctification
Developing Christian Character

Ligonier Connect online courses in Biblical Studies, Christian Living, Church History, Theology, and Worldview and Culture

Each course includes a discussion forum for course participants to ask questions and discuss contents. The course outline summary accompanying each course is worth the monthly price alone. You also get a nice certificate of completion to print out once you pass the course exam.

Not a bad deal for the cost of a decent meal.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 12, 2013)

This is an exceptionally good deal.


----------



## Wynteriii (Feb 12, 2013)

Tempting


----------



## Zach (Feb 12, 2013)

I signed up for it and the courses look great. I haven't had an exceptional amount of time to do it, but worst case, what's bad about making a $9 a month donation to Ligonier?


----------



## mercyminister (Feb 17, 2013)

I just registered for the program and signed up for _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_. It looks like it should be a great first course. If anyone else here on the Board has signed up for this course, we should stay in touch.

James


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 17, 2013)

Zach said:


> I signed up for it and the courses look great. I haven't had an exceptional amount of time to do it, but worst case, what's bad about making a $9 a month donation to Ligonier?


Was part of my own rationale as well.


----------



## Zach (Feb 17, 2013)

mercyminister said:


> I just registered for the program and signed up for _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_. It looks like it should be a great first course. If anyone else here on the Board has signed up for this course, we should stay in touch.
> 
> James



At what pace do you plan on going through it, James? The MOST I could do is really one lesson a week as a "personal" Sunday school.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been really interested in this but didn't know anyone that was signed up for it... I may have to sign up for my 30th birthday (at the end of this month)!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 17, 2013)

PRTS professor, David Murray, recently wrote: “Wherever I ask people how they came to embrace the Reformed faith, if the answer is not ‘through the teaching ministry of R C Sproul,’ then it’s usually, ‘through reading The Sovereignty of God by Arthur Pink.’ 

How can a buck given to this ministry be anything other than a GREAT investment? Even if you have disagreements with R.C. on any number of issues, you have got to admit that the Lord has used him in a remarkable way.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 17, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Life and Thought of Jonathan Edwards
> 
> Church History I: Ancient Church
> Church History II: Medieval Church
> ...



I am curious: In which order might one recommend approaching these courses?


----------



## Zach (Feb 18, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Life and Thought of Jonathan Edwards
> ...



They have three "tracks" that include some of the courses, but not all. Most people, I would imagine, just take whatever interests them.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, Zach!
Next Wednesday is coming fast! 
I probably sign up then.
Thanks again.


----------



## mercyminister (Feb 18, 2013)

Zach said:


> mercyminister said:
> 
> 
> > I just registered for the program and signed up for _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_. It looks like it should be a great first course. If anyone else here on the Board has signed up for this course, we should stay in touch.
> ...



I will wait to see how the first course goes. I don't want this study to negatively impact my other studies. I lead a men's Bible study every other Tuesday, so I need to always be prepared for that. I am reading through the Bible again this year in addition to my regular devotions. I am also studying Revelation and teaching a Sunday School class on a survey of that book. Although my plate is full, I believe I can devote a reasonable amount of time to the Ligonier course.

Zach, I will keep you in my prayers that you will be able to remain faithful to this study in addition to your PSU course work.

Blessings,
James


----------



## Reformguy (Feb 18, 2013)

mercyminister said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > mercyminister said:
> ...



I have taken "Biblical Interpretation", "Doctrine of Scripture" and am working on "Philosophy I" currently. They are basic but good courses. I went through them rather quickly and plan to go back to study them deeper. Some have been a great refresher for me and they are building my base in Reform Theology for me since my degree in Bible was from a non-Reformed denomination. I am planning to use the "Biblical Interpretation" outline for a Sunday School program. Good stuff, and of course you purchase R.C.'s books to go along with them. They do have PDF's study guides that can be printed.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 18, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> I am curious: In which order might one recommend approaching these courses?


I generally advise my students to start with a foundational systematic theology course to get a solid grounding and then move on to the surveys of the Bible. Once completed complete the other systematic theologies and then let your own interests guide you afterwards. By this time a few things will have interested you more than others so you will not have any problem picking and choosing.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 18, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious: In which order might one recommend approaching these courses?
> ...


Thank you! (For your response and the OP)


----------



## mercyminister (Feb 28, 2013)

I am three lessons into my first course and I can really say "I am learning a lot." I purchased the recommended book (99 cents plus shipping from Alibris) for the course and printed out the study guide. I also found a like-new Reformed Study Bible that I will use with this program. I can heartily recommend Ligonier Connect to anyone who wants to learn more about Scripture and theological topics at a minimal financial cost.

Blessings,
James


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. David Murray and Tim Challies are leading a biblical survey course of Prophets and Wisdom literature. Not sure if I have time to do it, but I thought I would let you all know. It's certainly a pretty tempting option!


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 6, 2013)

"Dr. David Murray and Tim Challies are leading a biblical survey course of Prophets and Wisdom literature. Not sure if I have time to do it, but I thought I would let you all know. "

Just signed up for this one, as they are offering it for free(via their facebook page). http://ligm.in/13FBGa9


----------



## A Tulip Not a Daisy (Mar 6, 2013)

You guys must have read my mind. I was looking at Ligonier yesterday and wondering if these courses were good. Nice to see such glowing recommendations. I ordered Sproul'sEssentials of the Christian Faith yesterday. It is the book that goes with Systematic Theology God and Scripture. Registering for that one first.


----------

